

Why Visual Basic is Better Than C# - chrissie1
http://www.simple-talk.com/content/article.aspx?article=1444

======
usedtolurk
Over the years I have gradually come to prefer VB too. I find it slightly
easier to read and also easier to explain to noobs. I particularly prefer ...
End If Next i End Sub

to ... } } }

That said it's easy enough to adjust and I often don't even notice which
language sample code is written in.

------
rohansingh
Nearly every point in this post is easily refuted. As I read, at points I
thought it was going to be satire. The author obviously has no idea how
`switch` actually works, doesn't understand the difference between IDE tooling
and the actual language, and isn't aware of C# features that he claims it
doesn't have.

How is this taken seriously?

~~~
angdis
Why do you say he doesn't understand how switch works? What is he "obviously"
misunderstanding?

------
angdis
As far as I can tell there is a one-to-one mapping between constructs in VB
and C#. Once you get past the syntax of each, they look "the same".

I find it slightly annoying that Microsoft doesn't just drop C# or VB, the
resulting "shock" to developers would actually be far less than when they
dropped VB6.

------
motoford
Seriously, no "PMT" in c# is listed?

Am I missing something or do you guys need to calculate mortgage payments so
often that it needs to be a built in function of a language?

There are a couple of valid points in this article, the rest is hogwash.

